# UK Prices



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I have been told prices by a friend at an Audi stealer:

Â£24625 for the 2.0T and Â£29285 for the 3.2Q

I think it will be a 2.0T for me!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Giving the performance of the 3.2 DSG it is a good value.

But is the figure of the V6 based with DSG?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

That's quite specific. Any news on when a pricelist / brochure will be released, demonstrators will become available?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I called auk this morning

Do you have any info on the prices and specs on the new TT? what new TT.
The one previewed in germany yesterday and broadcast on sky! was it - did it look good?
Do you know when the website will be updated - sorry
How come all the info is on the german site and yet the uk seems to know nothing - sorry
Thanks for your help i feel much bettter now.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I called auk this morning
> 
> Do you have any info on the the and spec on the new TT, what new TT.
> The one previewed in germany yesterdday, was it - did it look good?
> ...


What a strange bunch of replies to your questions....are they really that naive ?

When I spoke to the sales rep a couple of weeks ago about buying a 2nd hand TT he mentioned that there is a possibility that I could get probs with the dashpod (which I obviously knew about being on here). I then said to him, well that won't be an issue anyway as Audi have agreed to replace any dodgy dashpods. Well, that's news to me, he replied with.

They really seem to be in the dark (or just playing dumb) about alot of stuff to do with TT's


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> They really seem to be in the dark (or just playing dumb) about alot of stuff to do with TT's


No they play dumb with everything :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Those prices are correct, but they don't include options.

Unlike the current car, there will be far more to choose from.

And bear in mind that the 2.0T is NOT quattro. I've seen a Price list brochure - but can't say too much about it yet until it's released to the public.

(We managed to get a sneak preview, so that we could get info for the magazine which goes to print today.)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Do you have an idea when the price list will be officially released?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Do you have an idea when the price list will be officially released?


I was told that it would be public today.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

L7 said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > They really seem to be in the dark (or just playing dumb) about alot of stuff to do with TT's
> ...


I don't think they need to 'play' dumb! :twisted:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmm Â£29285
+BOSE
+ Decent OEM Wheels
+ Alarm
+ Parking Sensors

Estimate?

What would you regard as a must have extra?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> Hmm Â£29285
> +BOSE
> + Decent OEM Wheels
> + Alarm
> + Parking Sensors


= time to bend over and take it like a good un. Audi would be bonkers not to capitalise on the popularity of the original TT. Am amazed a CD player is included as standard, to be honest.


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

From Topgear.com



> Finally, some details of the range before its September 9 UK launch.
> 
> There will be two versions: a 2.0 front-drive and a 3.2 quattro.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's the Euro price list which also lists all options:

http://www.audi.de/audi/de/de2/neuwagen ... coupe.html


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

And you can use the German TT configurator there and spec up your own MkII! :wink:

Colour choice is poor.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Wish I knew German! lol


----------



## Trex (Apr 7, 2006)

Finnish pricelist: at the moment

Audi TT CoupÃ© 3,2 184 kW quattro DSG 52902Â£ about 75 500 â‚¬

Nice to live here in Finland!


----------



## rockhopper (Dec 4, 2005)

Sounds like typical Audi arogance to me!
Largest TT market in the world, last to get decent information and will probably have to pay a premium for the car compared to the rest of Europe!


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

rockhopper said:


> Sounds like typical Audi arogance to me!
> Largest TT market in the world, last to get decent information and will probably have to pay a premium for the car compared to the rest of Europe!


Nah, it's probably something much simpler and innocent like the brochure with the right hand drive pics and Â£ signs in took an extra week to produce etc etc.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I called auk this morning
> 
> Do you have any info on the prices and specs on the new TT? what new TT.
> The one previewed in germany yesterday and broadcast on sky! was it - did it look good?
> ...


Much the same here mate, no doubt we've phoned the same place.

They purposely pretend to not even know a car is even on it's way!! [email protected]!

Anyone know where the official UK Pricelist is?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Just over Â£21,000 if you're willing to hang on for the 1.8t


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Just over Â£21,000 if you're willing to hang on for the 1.8t (so the Sun says - and you know it's all true in the Sun) :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Just had a call from my local dealer, Audi Portsmouth, to say they have details and prices for the new TT and are taking orders for delivery in October.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Im going for the 3.2 with decent wheels, bose and parking sensors, depending on cost - dying to know how much!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I've just got an email through from my dealer:



> I am delighted to forward full details of the New Audi TTC.
> 
> Please contact me to confirm your specification and production slot.


Sadly, I'm at work and can't upload the pricelist. If anyone can, PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Im going for the 3.2 with decent wheels, bose and parking sensors, depending on cost - dying to know how much!!


Well, looking in the paper today it's marked up as approx Â£30,000 (I expect yer extras are gonna bump it up though)

I wonder if you could tape down that pop-up spoiler and fix a custom fit spoiler to it  (that'll look rough)


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Mysterio said:


> Im going for the 3.2 with decent wheels, bose and parking sensors, depending on cost - dying to know how much!!


Probably around Â£32,500 without DSG I would think mate. Â£34,000 with.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Having had a quick look at the UK price list, and seen the German one earlier, I think we are being ripped off. A higher starting price, and the extras are vastly more expensive.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

im just going through translating the options. however the specs are going to be different from uk to germany.

looks like the wing mirros have washer if i translated it correctly.
tyre pressure sensors 
steering wheel controls
electric seats (heated seats are std)
control pack
cruise
bluetooth
bose
mp3 radio
sat nav

my config worked out like so

TT CoupÃ© Engine 3,2 quattro 184(250) KW (HP) S tronic 42.000,00 
External color Kondorgrau Metallic 600,00 
Interior Seats: Sport seat Materials: Leather Valetta Colors: Coverings black, instrument panel black black, carpet black, skies light-grey Special equipment:

AUDI parking system 380,00
Outside mirror electrically foldable disk wash nozzles heatable 150,00 
Aluminum cast wheels 9 J x 18 in the 10-spoke 890,00 
Tire pressure control display 80,00 
File package 150,00 
Multi-function haven steering wheel 400,00 
Speed control governor 250,00 
BOSE Surround sound 600,00 
Mobile phone preparation (Bluetooth) 450,00 
Navigation system with MMI Bedienlogik 1.030,00

Total price: 47.200,00 Preisstand of 07.04.2006, inclusive. 16% VAT. All data are based on the characteristics of the German market.

Â£32100 in real money.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mysterio said:


> Im going for the 3.2 with decent wheels, bose and parking sensors, depending on cost - dying to know how much!!


see above


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd go for the same mate, apart from may have to do without sat nav.

Â£31k going on German Prices, but are we expecting a premium on top of German published prices?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like there could be a few of us with a similar high spec V6...above looks good to me....

what about audi parking system??? I have it on my A4 and love it but maybe no need with the small car???


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Suprised no mp3 as std, nor cruise, nor parking sensors etc etc.

Feels light on equipment - but will have to see what the UK package is.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Tosh

PM me your email address and I'll send you the official UK price list... Karcsi just sent it to me.

Tom.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> Just over Â£21,000 if you're willing to hang on for the 1.8t (so the Sun says - and you know it's all true in the Sun) :wink:


that should help the residuals right from the start then :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well - the price list is in the top post now.

3.2 q = Â£29,285

+ S tronic: Â£1,400

+ special order colour: Â£1,600

+ leather pack: Â£450

+ 19" Wheels: Â£750

+ Magentic Ride: Â£1,150

+ tyre pressure monitor: Â£75

+ Symphony II: Â£265

+ BOSE: Â£475

+ CD Changer: Â£320

+ phone prep: Â£385

+ DVD Sat Nav: Â£1,660

+ TV Reception: Â£600

+ Electric seats: Â£725

+ Acoustic parking: Â£300

+ ISOFIX: Â£35

+ folding mirrors: Â£450

+ Xenons: Â£975

+Garage door opener: Â£175

+ Stowage pack: Â£115

+ Cruise: Â£215

+ Multi-function wheel: Â£180

Â£41,585


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks like I'm going to be hard pressed to get mine under Â£35,000. Oh, bolderdash. DVD sat-nav will have to go - although, that's not available until January 2007, it seems.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Well - the price list is in the top post now.
> 
> 3.2 q = Â£29,285
> 
> ...


They don't offer 19" alloys in the German option list.

I also doubt that someone will ever select every single option, but I would expect that reaching Â£35k won't be that hard.


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

I spec'd a pretty standard 3.2 with the following options, met paint (Â£500), 18" wheels (Â£350), Bose (Â£475), Ipod connector (Â£150), Xenons (Â£975) and MFSW (Â£180). The total came to Â£31915 which isn't too bad and avoided too many other options which would be worthless come re-sale time. The only other option I would consider are the 19" wheels.

I have been hard done by come re-sale before on a Boxster so don't want it to happen again so if I do order a new TT then options will be kept to a minimum.

Just my two pence..


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Unless I'm mistaken, there seems to be a few things that were standard on the 225 Mk1 that are now options on the Mk2 3.2

Xenons Â£ 975
Electric mirrors & dimming interior lights Â£ 450
Metallic/Pearl paint Â£ 500
Door armrests in matching leather colour Â£ 450

Thats Â£2400 extra - Thanks Audi :evil:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

That's the price of progress. Well, I hope it's progress they are charging for.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, there seems to be a few things that were standard on the 225 Mk1 that are now options on the Mk2 3.2
> 
> Xenons Â£ 975
> Electric mirrors & dimming interior lights Â£ 450
> ...


Taking into account that this is a launch model specification I find this normal. The old V6 was a new engine in a 4 year old car and this is why these were free at the time.

I actually believe that the V6 is fairly cheap if you think that it is is almost the same price as the current one.


----------

